# Frozen Apps Updating?



## PhotoMaster (Oct 27, 2011)

I am running Titanium Backup Pro and have frozen quite a few apps, including "My Verizon" and VZ Music. Both of these programs come up in the Market for an update/upgrade. If they're frozen, they shouldn't come up at all, right?? I've cleared the cache for all apps and even formatted the phone cache. I finally got rid of the VZ Music by unfreezing it, updating it and refreezing it. Any suggestions on how to remedy this?

Greg


----------



## ndoren (Sep 25, 2011)

PhotoMaster said:


> I am running Titanium Backup Pro and have frozen quite a few apps, including "My Verizon" and VZ Music. Both of these programs come up in the Market for an update/upgrade. If they're frozen, they shouldn't come up at all, right?? I've cleared the cache for all apps and even formatted the phone cache. I finally got rid of the VZ Music by unfreezing it, updating it and refreezing it. Any suggestions on how to remedy this?
> 
> Greg


The market still thinks they're installed (which they are) and only the file permissions have been changed to keep them from appearing on the phone. Once updated they're still frozen. To remedy this, go back into Titanium Pro and long-press on the apps you've frozen. Then, select the 'Detach From Market' option. Hope this helps. Neall


----------



## PhotoMaster (Oct 27, 2011)

Ndoren, Thank you!! You have solved the issue so easily. I can't thank you enough!


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

My Verizon is a very useful app. The newest update is awesome. Don't see why folks hate it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobster22388 (Oct 8, 2011)

moosc said:


> My Verizon is a very useful app. The newest update is awesome. Don't see why folks hate it.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Most of us have unlimited data. Other than monitoring data usage, I can't ever think of one reason I'd use it.


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Easy to monitor all five lines, easy to make adjustments easy to make my payment every month.


Bobster22388 said:


> Most of us have unlimited data. Other than monitoring data usage, I can't ever think of one reason I'd use it.


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

Bobster22388 said:


> Most of us have unlimited data. Other than monitoring data usage, I can't ever think of one reason I'd use it.


I use it to pay my bill, since VZ's 'mobile' version of their website tries to get you to buy stuff or download the app. I'm too lazy to deal with logging into the full site. <eg>


----------



## PhotoMaster (Oct 27, 2011)

Oddly enough the Verizon App keeps re-attaching itself to the market. I used Titanium Backup and froze the app. When the update pops up, I go in and un-attach the app from the market and the update warning goes away. Then a few days later the upgrade reminder comes up and I have to go into Titanium Backup and un-attach the app again. It will hold for a day or two and then I get the message again. Everyone here has been extremely helpful and I hope for an answer for this issue too.


----------



## nu2droid (Jun 28, 2011)

Which order are you doing this in?
I have had experiences that I had to un-attach then freeze the app. Also in the vz app settings see if there is a"auto update setting" you can uncheck. Odd questions I know, but sometimes the simple answer helps.
Also, might try clearing the data of the app before you freeze it..
Also again, if that don't work, use root explorer and rename the file extension (just add .bak to the end of the file, i.e. vzapp.apk.bak)
Before custom roms that's how I de-bloated the system and it did the trick.

Its worth the try..
Hope anyone of these help.


----------



## PhotoMaster (Oct 27, 2011)

I will be trying these ideas out. I added the .bak extension to an ogg file to stop the camera sounds. Sounds like some great suggestions!


----------

